# New LCP problem



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I recently picked up a NIB LCP to have as a BUG and for pocket carry in warm weather. I took it out to the pasture for a little break-in Tuesday evening. It shoots very well and is as accurate as one could expect in a pistol this size. But one thing is really bugging me. A loaded magazine is way too difficult to seat. And a loaded magazine with one in the chamber is damn near impossible to seat without banging it HARD with the heel of my palm. I own many semiautomatic pistols and none are like this. I'm a pretty big, strong fellow and it's still difficult for me. I don't want to have to worry about or be distracted by this if I ever (God forbid) have to use this piece in self defense.

Now, my question. Is this a problem with the model as a whole, just my pistol, or am I missing something? It doesn't seem like something that's going to get better with break-in like recoil springs or mag springs.

I really like the piece's performance but this little snag is really ticking me off. Maybe just enough to make me reconsider the Kel-Tec or Taurus similar models.

All suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well my friend, I have two LCP's, and they both do that. The first one I bought in 2009, and the second one last year. They have never given me a problem, like the magazines getting stuck or popping out on their own, but it is annoying I agree. I have never been able to load seven rounds into either gun, so I just lock the slide back, seat the magazine, and let it go back into battery. I have a habit of not "topping off" any of my semi-autos anyways, so this to me is not a real problem either. 

I have always had good service from both of mine, and when the weather is warm, usually carry one or both of them for my carry. I did pick up a spare magazine for each, that I wear on my belt, and I always pocket carry these pistols. I don't know if this helps you any, but mine seem to be like yours is. Have a good one!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

You might get more direct answer on the Ruger forum: rugerforum.net

I read it everyday and it's very active and the members are very helpful. 

PS: the LCP is listed on Ruger's website as a 6+1 gun but I have other guns where loading a full mag with one in the pipe is difficult (my CZ P-07, and S&W 1911 CMD size are two) so this isn't just the LCP.


----------

